# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới >  D-3-BQ-Bán  đèn sưởi Hans nhập khẩu giá hấp dẫn

## nghianv

*Cty chúng tôi là Cty phân phối chuyên nghiệp ở trong nước. Cty chúng tôi cung cấp nhiều loại sản phẩm giúp theo dõi, chăm sóc,  nâng cao,  sức khỏe và đồ dùng nâng cao sự thoải mái cho gia đình*

_Mời bạn xem qua các thiết bị giúp theo dõi,  nâng cao, chăm sóc,  sức khỏe cho gia đình chính hãng giá hấp dẫn không nên bỏ qua: 
_
*+ đồ dùng nâng cao tiện ích cho gia đình:*

*=> đèn sưởi nhà tắm Hans, Heizen, Kottmann,  quạt sưởi , tranh sưởi =>* *đèn sưởi nhà tắm Hans 2 bóng* 

*Đèn sưởi phòng tắm Hans 3 bóng – H3BĐèn sưởi phòng tắm 2 bóng Hans – H2BQuạt hút  động cơ âm trần phòng tắm  Hans – HASQuạt hút âm trần có điều khiển Hans   – HARĐèn sưởi  4 bóng Hans âm trần – H4B*


*Đèn sưởi  Hans 3 bóng treo tường – H3B*

*Các điểm nổi bật  của đèn sưởi  Hans 3 bóng treo tường:*
_Ý tưởng thiết kế đến từ tầng 2 Goldener Saal của toà thị chính thành phố Augsburg, CHLB Đức, là một trong những điểm nổi bật của thiết kế Phục Hưng. Màu sắc của đèn 3 bóng là sự kết hợp hoàn hảo giữa màu trắng và màu bạc, đem lại vẻ sang trọng trong phòng tắm của người sử dụng.__Bề mặt bóng hồng ngoại làm bằng thủy tinh cứng, chịu nhiệt, chịu nước, chống nổ.__Sử dụng được cả 3 bóng sưởi khi thời tiết lạnh._


*Thông số kỹ thuật của đèn sưởi nhà tắm Hans 3 bóng treo tường*
_Kích cỡ: chiều dài 55 cm__Công suất: một bóng hồng ngoại là 275W, tối đa 825 W khi bật cả 3 bóng__Bảng điều khiển: 3 công tắc điều khiển, mỗi công tắc cho 1 bóng sưởi hồng ngoại__Bóng hồng ngoại: Bề mặt bóng hồng ngoại làm bằng thủy tinh cứng, chịu nhiệt, chịu nước, chống nổ__Tuổi thọ Bóng đèn: > 10.000 h (tương đương 6 năm)__Dây điện: dài 4m, đầu cắm tròn, 2 chân theo tiêu chuẩn châu Âu__Phụ kiện đi kèm: móc treo kèm 2 vít nở.__Phù hợp với diện tích phòng tắm: từ 2 – 6 m2_*Giá bán lẻ: 990.000 VNĐ*


_ Tìm hiểu thêm:_ *[replacer_a]*

Không chỉ phân phối thiết bị giúp chăm sóc sức khỏe; đồ dùng  dùng cho gia đình, Cty BeQueen còn phân phối dụng cụ giúp theo dõi sức khỏe; dụng cụ gia dụng; sản phẩm dùng cho  học sinh: 

*+ máy hút ẩm ( Aikyo Ad, Harison, gia đình, Tiross, công nghiệp,  Bionaire, Edison, Fujie,...)* thiết bị cần thiết trong  công nghiệp, gia đình, doanh nghiệp, trong những ngày thời tiết ẩm

*+ cặp sách chống gù lưng*  cao cấp,* đèn bàn học* chống chóa...

+ *máy massage* (máy matxa lưng   đa năng , máy mát-xa chân  cao cấp,  gối mát-xa    magic 4-6-8 bi  hồng ngoại, ...),
_Xem thêm:_ *[replacer_a]*

+ *máy sưởi dầu* ( Sunhouse Delonghi, Nonan, Daewoo, Tiross, Bluestone, FujiE, hồng ngoại, Nishu, Saiko,)... =>  thiết bị không thể thiếu trong gia đình khi mùa đông đến

*+ sản phẩm giúp theo dõi, chăm sóc,  sức khỏe cho gia đình:* máy xông mũi họng, máy đo đường huyết, máy đo huyết áp, ...

+  *quạt công nghiệp* ( quạt cây, Quạt thông gió, quạt treo tường, ...), *quạt trần* ( phòng khách, đèn, điện cơ thống nhất, trang trí, Panasonic, KDK, phòng bếp, Mitsubishi,...), *quạt hút âm trần* ( Panasonic, Mitsubishi,...),  *Quạt sưởi* ( Panasonic, Mitsubishi,...),


*Công ty chúng tôi* giá cạnh tranh, giao hàng tận nơi trên toàn quốc, có chế độ bảo hành chu đáo, giao hàng nhanh, ...hi vọng quý khách hàng an tâm khi đặt mua hàng tại BeQueen.

----------

